# Edenbridge, Sevenoaks, East Grinstead



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm heading off to Hever Castle this weekend with friends and am looking for a cafe recommendation for Saturday morning in either Edenbridge, Sevenoaks, East Grinstead (West Kent area)

Does anyone have a good recommendation?

I will be visiting along with 3 other coffee lovers...

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## ross (Aug 6, 2008)

i signed up to tell you that you're pretty much dead in the water.

i grew up in tonbridge and i'm currently here at the moment as i'm inbetween moving house and there is no where, absolutely no where.

you're pretty near tunbridge wells and despite being the epicenter for all things white and middle class the coffee here is dreadful.

there are a few places you may want to try that have been suggested to me that i've never been.

naked coffee - tunbridge wells (in ely court just outside the shopping center)

blends - tunbridge wells (in the pantiles)

gastromina (or something similar) - tunbridge wells (again, in the pantiles)

cafe nona - sevenoaks in the top of town

alpina bakery - sevenoaks (right by sevenoaks station, the last shop in an run down looking precinct, to your right if you're going up the hill towards town)

i wouldn't get coffee here, but this place is bizarre. run by this old italian man, all the cakes are hand made. it's all very funny but probably worth a very quick stop in.

i'm afraid that is your lot, although if you find anything let me know. it's not as though there isn't a lot to choose from, especially in tunbridge wells, it's just that the quality is all awful. nero is everyones favourite place here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Ross

I'll bear that in mind and you've given me some useful answers and an idea...

Many thanks for the honest review - just the kind that appeals.

I'll keep you posted on where we try.


----------



## ross (Aug 6, 2008)

an idea?

heaver in itself is nice. the villages around that area are lovely. heaver, penshurst (theres meant to be a really good pub here, i can't for the life of me remember the name but they now also own the speckled pig in tunbridge wells - gastro-esque pub)

speldhurst (very famous for their sausages) bidborough, langton green.

have a nice time.


----------

